# using 30in dish for 129



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a dish 1000.2 and i have nothing but problems with 129. my locals are ok usually its all the other HD channels that go out everytime it gets cloudy or rainy or anything.

So i was thinking i could mount a 30in dish or maybe i could complain enough and get dish to do it. But anyway mount a 30in dish next to the 1000.2. 

Is this possible and how would i hook it up?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cover LNBF "129" by any metal cap ( part of Pepsi can will works too) and connect new DP [only DP type] LNBF from 30" dish to IN port of the D1K2.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Well thats easy enough. But i have to use DPP correct? or just DP?


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

Insist on getting a 1000.4. Your problems will end. I had same, and cursed 129 all the time. 1000.4 is larger and more stable and reception is great in all kinds of weather.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ibooksrule said:


> Well thats easy enough. But i have to use DPP correct? or just DP?


A DP LNB will work just fine.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

dewey brunner said:


> Insist on getting a 1000.4. Your problems will end. I had same, and cursed 129 all the time. 1000.4 is larger and more stable and reception is great in all kinds of weather.


While the 1000.4 will fix the problem for his national HD channels (he will get them from 61.5 with a 1000.4) he may not be able to get locals and his RSN.

I wish that people would wait before recommending a 1000.4 until DISH gets a satellite at 77 degrees and we see what locals are put on that satellite or the other two slots (72.7 and 61.5).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ibooksrule said:


> Well thats easy enough. But i have to use DPP correct? or just DP?


I don't recall any single DPP LNBF. Is it exist or ?


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

My locals are on 129. So the 1000.4 if its 61.5 for HD it wont work.

I would love to just have one dish it would be nicer but its not possible then i guess


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Correct, while the 1000.4 is indeed larger, it is designed specifically for Eastern Arc. The LNB spacing is different than the 1000/1000.2 so it won't work for 110/119/129.


P Smith said:


> I don't recall any single DPP LNBF. Is it exist or ?


No such thing, though the term is commonly used.

LNB = Low Noise Block (Converter), it's what picks up the signal from one satellite
DPP = DishPro Plus. DPP is a switching protocol that can selectively stack a part of the signals from 2 satellites onto a single line, then separate them at the dual-tuner receiver

Since an LNB only gets 1 sat, it of course does not contain a switch. When people say "DPP LNB" they usually mean the DPP Twin which is actually _2_ DP LNBs and an integrated switch. It just gets incorrectly referred to as "an" LNB because it's one piece of equipment and goes on the business end of the dish arm.

Short answer: ibooksrule needs a DP Dual (or DP Single if one can be found) to feed the DPP switch in the 1000.2.


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

My HD locals are received directly from 61.5 on my 1000.4. These are major network stations NBC<ABC<FOX<CBS. If you subscribe for locals on Dish you get the local guide information only . 72 lnb on the 1000.4 receives all the programming that I use to get on 110 and 119 and the troublesome, 129.. All on one antenna.. I no longer have a 44 switch. I operate three HD televisions straight off the 1000.4


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

as far as i know Kansas city HD locals are on 129. I could be wrong.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You're right, they are only on 129.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i saw a map of the eastern ark and we are inside it. To bad we cant get locals on 61.5 or something then i could get rid of 129 forever


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Boba, I guess you posted that info not for me, or I'll correct you - just LNB term doesn't applicable for pizza dishes, the setup have LNBF, eg LNB and Feedhorn as one piece in opposite of C-Band setups.
Regardless of count - one or two or three in one block, they are still LNBF.


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I don't recall any single DPP LNBF. Is it exist or ?


Yes; I've got a single laying on my desk right in front of me. I ordered a 500+ lnb assembly to pick up 118.7 and was suprised to see that the wing lnb for 110 that came with the kit was a single. I like the doubles since I can hook up a scope on the other side without touching the receiver cabling.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Single/Double [OUTPUT] DP LNBF - that's it; no "DPP LNBF" alone any kind exist, so far; 
using designator "DPP" start from TWIN or TRIPLE/QUAD config, what is include internal DPP switch ( as Boba already mentioned).
As to second output - you are not alone, some ppl have spectrum analyzers too .


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Bill R said:


> While the 1000.4 will fix the problem for his national HD channels (he will get them from 61.5 with a 1000.4) he may not be able to get locals and his RSN.
> 
> I wish that people would wait before recommending a 1000.4 until DISH gets a satellite at 77 degrees and we see what locals are put on that satellite or the other two slots (72.7 and 61.5).


Also, if you have a 1000.4 dish, you must have ALL MPEG4 receivers AND those receivers must have the new purple access cards. This is why 1000.4 dishes are currently only being installed for NEW customers in the appropriate DMAs.

I totally agree that many folks are recommending the 1000.4 dish to people who will not be able to use it, and who don't understand the limitations it imposes.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i have a 722 and will install another 722 in january most likely so i have the mpeg 4 receivers but unless they plan on moving KC locals to 61.5 which i dont see happening at least not anytime soon.

i read somewhere they are replacing the 129 satellite with a newer one that will be much better so maybe that will help. 

I still think you cant go wrong with a bigger dish.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Got another question.

Is it possible to take 36in dish and make it able to see 110 and 119? 

Also when the installer came out he told me that if you get paperless billing you can just say you moved to another city and you can give some address there and have locals turned on there. i was thinking of doing that to get a better dish but then i guess i would have to have dish come out and that wouldnt work. but for the sake of locals can you actually do that?

The installer also was saying that if i had issues with 129 if you get the right CSR you can complain and have them bring you out a bigger dish. But he said the problem usually is that dish just puts on upgrade dish and the installer just brings out a 20in dish and not a bigger dish.

Has anyone actually tried this or gotten dish to put up a bigger dish?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did set of five LNBFs with 39" dish [119/110/105/101/95] ( sort of DISH/DTV combo), it works fine, but PITA to hold each LNBF at right spot; marginal result had with old SD105 LNBF's holder and strapped two additional LNBFs.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

so how would one take a DPP unit from a d500 and put it on a 36"


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, but result will be pretty low for side LNBFs (129 and 110). Different spacing required.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

If you are stuck with 129, I would go with a Winegard 24" DS4061 or a 30" DS2077. They have the D channel to accept the DP dual LNB, are made in the USA and are very well priced. summitsource is where I got mine


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

the 30" winegard is a good choice for 129 w/ a couple of caveats -
1) it's more difficult to aim - a much smaller focus/sweet spot.
B) it's prone to being pushed around by the wind causing ... dropouts of 129 ... just what you're trying to fix.

I mounted my 30" dish to a concrete retaining wall and then guy'd out each corner w/ some strap metal to 4 separate masonry anchors. it doesn't move. I live in a bit of a windy location [really windy] and the lnb arm was being pushed around too. so I guy'd the lnb arm w/ some strap aluminum & pop rivits to each side of the dish itself. nothing moves, nothing drops out.

I bought one of the cheapie signal strength meters which helped w/ aiming; I also bought a 10' (or so) assembled cable to run from the 129 input on my switch to the lnb. I had a 1000 dish so I moved the 129 lnb to the new dish, leaving the 110 and 119 dual in-place and was set.

I aimed 129 by running the main (to-house) cable directly from the 129 lnb until I knew everything was solid, and then routed the signal thru the 129 input on the 1000.

ymmv,

-PM.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

no i just want to use the 36in For 110 and 119 for my grandparents. They dont have 129 dont need it. 

So how would i go about doing that? 

I think i may use a 36in too for 129 for me then i wont ever have issues


----------

